# Snake



## treemandan (May 6, 2011)

What kind is it? Its not a cottonmouth and I don't think its a garter.


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2011)

She was hollering at me, " Ben Saville! You kill that snake RIGHT NOW and through it in the woods!" Oh she was pointing and stamping her foot and threatened to take away one of my tools so I chopped its head off and beat it to a pulp with a shovel.


----------



## audible fart (May 6, 2011)

Garter


----------



## audible fart (May 6, 2011)

As an adult that doesnt operate on fear based emotion, i would have explained to the child that garter snakes only eats worm,bugs, and mice and only want to be left alone.


----------



## Stihl Rules (May 6, 2011)

Striped Mamba 8th deadliest snake in the world, from Asia


----------



## Stihl Rules (May 6, 2011)

My bad I forgot the LOL.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 6, 2011)

Id smashed it too. That snake wasn't poisonous, but its still a snake.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the neg rep audible *******. Your turn again.:msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2011)

audible fart said:


> As an adult that doesnt operate on fear based emotion, i would have explained to the child that garter snakes only eats worm,bugs, and mice and only want to be left alone.


 
I didn't really want to kill it, I just wanted the noise to stop.

I made it take a strike at the shovel so i could see inside its mouth, it was red. I thought a garter snake had ring like " garters" on them.

I was attacked by a rattlesnake while hiking, it hit my boot. We killed and ate it. Tasted like freezer burnt lobster that was cooked in dishwater. 
Then, while in a canoe, as I came up on land and reached to put my hand on the shore a moccasin took a lunge at me. I drove my paddle into its back, it bit the paddle, the sound its teeth made as it contacted the paddle is still with me.
Then when driving my mountain bike down a fireroad this monster of a diamond back was crossing the rode. I jumped it, it coiled so fast and took a lunge and hit my back tire. It got stuck and got tangled in the wheel. I jumped off while the bike was still moving and hit the ground running. The snake was still somewhat alive but tore up. It was pretty big and nasty but I finished it off with a long stick to the head a few times and pried it out of the wheel. That time I was alone.
Once I caught a cottonmouth ( moccasin) on the end of my fishing rod, I tossed the rod and ran the other way. I didn't go back for the rod.

I could tell the rattle snake was rattle snake cause it rattled, the diamond back had diamonds on its back and the cottonmouth had a mouth that looked like it was full of cotton. I don't know a whole much more than that but I thought garter snakes had garters.


----------



## Stihl Rules (May 6, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Thanks for the neg audible *******. Your turn again.:msp_smile:


 Was this directed to me?:msp_ohmy:I was only trying to help. Ok I guess what i should have said was :confused2: Saw scaled Viper?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 6, 2011)

DeAtley30 said:


> Was this directed to me?:msp_ohmy:I was only trying to help. Ok I guess what i should have said was :confused2: Saw scawed Viper?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
No friend,,, You didn't give me neg rep.

I was thinking king cobra.:monkey:


----------



## Stihl Rules (May 6, 2011)

All joking aside here is a link that will show you its a garter snake. garter snake - Britannica Philippines garter snake article Just click on the picture.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 6, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Thanks for the neg rep audible *******. Your turn again.:msp_smile:


 
Well that's gay.


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2011)

DeAtley30 said:


> All joking aside here is a link that will show you its a garter snake. garter snake - Britannica Philippines garter snake article Just click on the picture.


 
Yes, I googled it and learned it was a garter BUT where is the dam garter ?


----------



## cjcocn (May 6, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Well that's gay.


 
That is gay.

I kind of respect audible fart for his general wit, but to neg rep someone because they killed a snake is kind of childish and not what I expected from him.

Hey audible, I killed a snake once too - gonna neg me now?


----------



## Stihl Rules (May 6, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> That is gay.
> 
> I kind of respect audible fart for his general wit, but to neg rep someone because they killed a snake is kind of childish and not what I expected from him.
> 
> Hey audible, I killed a snake once too - gonna neg me now?


 
I try to kill everyone I see. Because I have seen older people actually break a leg from almost stepping on them and I dont want them around kids that may not understand some of them can and will kill you.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 6, 2011)

That is definitely a Garter Snake Dan, Harmless and very benifiecial to your garden. Also they feel good when you put them in your shorts..................Art told me that


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> That is definitely a Garter Snake Dan, Harmless and very benifiecial to your garden. Also they feel good when you put them in your shorts..................Art told me that


 
I will go find its cold pulpy corpse and give it a try thanks.

I did look into what kind of snake it was. For some reason I think it was a yellow corn AND I remember some animal show on TV a while back. The dude was pointing to a snake with a ring around its neck saying it was a garter snake.
I did see a pic of a yellow corn... gonna need a bigger shovel.


----------



## discounthunter (May 22, 2011)

just be aware that some places its illegal to kill the blasted things.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 22, 2011)

discounthunter said:


> just be aware that some places its illegal to kill the blasted things.


Poisenous snakes are illegal to kill here, But i'm gonna break the law every time i see one. The Non-Poisenous ones will get a free ticket to safety. Had a Speckled King Snake in the yard a few days ago. Just kinda helped him over to the wood pile and out of the way.


----------



## atvguns (May 22, 2011)

Treemandan you did good my theory is if I don't know what kind it is for sure snuff it out then go look up what it is. About the only snake I leave around the house is a black snake and it better not act agressive towards me or that will be the end of it


----------

